# Do You Think ETs should make contact?



## palmermethod (May 2, 2010)

Not a scientific poll, rather a personal one. 

Guaranteed not political, religious, scam, chain mail, virus, and no personal info required.

Not the thought-of-the day, or joke, or opinion, but you must to read it. 

This is personal, for you, and no response is asked on this post. Your answer is your own.  

http://www.stanromanek.com/11) Do You Wish ETs Make Contact-v6_website/


----------



## workinforwood (May 3, 2010)

I did not read the website, but sure, I don't mind if ET's make contact.  I think it has happened before and will happen again.  I believe like the saying goes in the movie contact..if the universe is practically unlimited in size, for there not to be life somewhere else is a terrible waste of space <paraphrasing of course>.  I really like that show ancient aliens on the History channel too.  It seems rather convincing to me.  How else did pictures of people/aliens with helmets on that look like astronauts get drawn on walls and inside pyramids?  How is it that people built pyramids all over the world and in a time frame that was similar?  Why did people in all these pyramid places make figurine's of airplanes and rockets similar to the space shuttle?  Those rockets down in south america are amazing, and the scaled up versions fly with perfect precision and aerodynamics.  I think they've been here, and maybe some still are here.  Maybe I am right, maybe not, but at the moment although I can't pull a real live alien out of my butt, I still believe it to be a likely scenario.  I even heard that the genius guy Steven Hawkins thinks that there has to be other life out there.


----------



## keithkarl2007 (May 3, 2010)

The way i see it, we are Aliens called Earthlings. I figure there has to be life beyond our planet, possibly thousands of light years away. Would they have the technology to travel to our small planet? Who knows? If you let your imagination run wild you would think of all this weird "What if " stuff and i can guarantee you it would freak you out. Would they be hostile or friendly? Man it doesn't bear thinking about


----------



## Great Googly Moogly (May 3, 2010)

feel free to give them my email address...


----------



## keithkarl2007 (May 3, 2010)

Wonder if they have wood?:biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## ldb2000 (May 3, 2010)

keithkarl2007 said:


> Wonder if they have wood?:biggrin::biggrin:


 
Probably not but I bet they have some awesome polymers  :biggrin:


----------



## NewLondon88 (May 3, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> Why did people in all these pyramid places make figurine's of airplanes and rockets similar to the space shuttle? .



Now, I'd look at it from the other direction.Why are we giving NASA hundreds
of billions of dollars when they are using a 5,000 yr old shuttle design? :tongue:


----------



## bitshird (May 3, 2010)

Like Jeff said I can't pull one out of my rear, but I'm sure that with all there is to the Universe we have to be Extremely Arrogant to believe that the inhabitants of Earth are the only things that have been created. Dr.Stephen Hawking. may be a bit too far on the other side of the coin, but he's a hell of a lot more knowledgeable than I am and I think many of his opinions bear consideration. Nor do I doubt the story of Ezekiel's fiery wheel in in the Bible. I've lived in the deserts of Nevada and the Mountains of New Mexico and seen a lot of things that have not been explainable, (granted I think that about a quarter of the people in Alabama have been taken aboard extraterrestrial ships and given anal probes) as have many of my neighbors. But seriously if we can go into outer space, and our planet is one of the younger ones in the universe shouldn't we expect other intelligent creatures to be looking in on us?


----------



## Displaced Canadian (May 3, 2010)

I'm an alien and I have the green card to prove it. :biggrin::alien:


----------



## cozee (May 3, 2010)

I've seen 'em!!




































Now that you have seen them for yourselves, please look right here . . . . 







Nuff said!! Beam me up Scottie!


----------



## Fred (May 3, 2010)

I have my "Welcome" mat on my roof. The neighbors really know that I am of a weird sort of way ... and they leave me alone.

So far the only aliens that have visited me are my miserable kin folks and they best go away quickly. None of them are wood turners, just mochers of the 10th degree.

Also, IF there are no aliens, then I do believe that the black area above our heads is definitely a horrible waste of living arrangements.


----------



## razor524 (May 3, 2010)

Stephen Hawking, who is slightly smarter than me , says they are likely out there and that we should stop trying to contact them because they may be way more advanced and just want our resources. Imagine how being a slave working in the mines would take away from your shop time!


----------



## ROOKIETURNER (May 4, 2010)

If anyone actually thought of the odds of life on this planet happening and then "evolving" as much as they have, one would have to conclude that we are it.

Also, if you looked at our planet and the uniqueness that it holds for observation of our planet, solar system, galaxy and universe we are a priviledged planet. There is a great documentary by that name "A priviledged planet". A must see.

Our universe is not infinite. It is still expanding. If it were infinite, then it would not still be expanding, there would be no where to expand to, infinite means without begining or end.

And how is it arrogant to make a logical arguement that we are the only ones out here. I think that it is fear that motivates the kind of thinking that we cannot be alone, that there has to be something else out there. 

There has yet to be any proof of E.T.'s.

That's my opinion and I am sticking to it.


----------



## chriselle (May 4, 2010)

Where's Carl Sagan when you need him.:frown:


----------



## danroggensee (May 4, 2010)

Sure y not i live in Art Bell Country.


----------



## Seer (May 4, 2010)

I would love to meet Earnest Tubb old ET himself lol


----------



## Russianwolf (May 4, 2010)

ROOKIETURNER said:


> If anyone actually thought of the odds of life on this planet happening and then "evolving" as much as they have, one would have to conclude that we are it.



You mention odds. 

Can you count the number of stars in our galaxy? Don't forget the ones that aren't visible from here. you know, the ones on the other side of the galaxy hidden by the blur of the milky way.

Once you come up with a number of stars in our galaxy, square it. Because there are as many galaxies in the universe as there are stars in our galaxy (as demonstrated by the Huble deep space scans).

that's a whole heck of a lot of chances, so what are the odds? I only need 1 to be right, you have to be right every single time.

No, the universe isn't infinite, but its bigger than any of us can truely fathom.

As to whether there is intelligent life out there, I certainly think so. Are they more intelligent than us, I certainly hope so cause we are actually pretty stupid (may not even be the most intelligent on THIS planet).


----------



## Seer (May 4, 2010)

Well said, Very Well said and I whole heartedly agree.



Russianwolf said:


> You mention odds.
> 
> Can you count the number of stars in our galaxy? Don't forget the ones that aren't visible from here. you know, the ones on the other side of the galaxy hidden by the blur of the milky way.
> 
> ...


----------



## DCBluesman (May 4, 2010)

Dead.



chriselle said:


> Where's Carl Sagan when you need him.:frown:


----------



## fishlux (May 4, 2010)

I've always assumed that there are others out there and the fact they have not revealed themselves to us is proof of their superior intelligence.  :biggrin:


----------



## lazyguy (May 4, 2010)

They can contact me I will sell them a pen


----------



## cozee (May 4, 2010)

Don't get me wrong, I truly believe that there is someone else out there besides us and you cannot convince me otherwise. And I believe they have made contact and continue to do so. Humanity just has this hang up about self-superiority. Ever notice how almost every "alien" in movies, books, or what have you are all based on humanoid shapes?? Ever notice how in many of those movies and books that humanity wins out no matter the uphill battle to survive? Because of our view of self superiority, we as a whole do not see them nor acknowledge them but there are believers out there, of which I am one. One day, they will expose themselves for the whole world to see. Can't wait to see the expressions on peoples faces when they see that what they have refused to accept is really true!!!!!

They're coming!!!!! Will you be ready????


----------



## wudnhed (May 4, 2010)

fishlux said:


> I've always assumed that there are others out there and the fact they have not revealed themselves to us is proof of their superior intelligence.  :biggrin:



LMAO!!!!


----------



## bitshird (May 4, 2010)

fishlux said:


> I've always assumed that there are others out there and the fact they have not revealed themselves to us is proof of their superior intelligence.  :biggrin:



How True


----------



## RAdams (May 4, 2010)

lazyguy said:


> They can contact me I will sell them a pen


 


That writes in the Vaccuum of space!! upside down!:biggrin:


----------



## hunter-27 (May 5, 2010)

http://www.smileycentral.com/?partner=ZSzeb001_ZJxdm380YYUS


bitshird said:


> Like Jeff said I can't pull one out of my rear, but I'm sure that with all there is to the Universe we have to be Extremely Arrogant to believe that the inhabitants of Earth are the only things that have been created. Dr.Stephen Hawking. may be a bit too far on the other side of the coin, but he's a hell of a lot more knowledgeable than I am and I think many of his opinions bear consideration. Nor do I doubt the story of Ezekiel's fiery wheel in in the Bible. I've lived in the deserts of Nevada and the Mountains of New Mexico and seen a lot of things that have not been explainable, (granted I think that about a quarter of the people in Alabama have been taken aboard extraterrestrial ships and given anal probes) as have many of my neighbors. But seriously if we can go into outer space, and our planet is one of the younger ones in the universe shouldn't we expect other intelligent creatures to be looking in on us?


 Ronald, they are talking about you again.


----------



## palmermethod (May 5, 2010)

Sell 'em a pen.. I like that idea! 

You know, the reason I posted this is mainly due to a 2012 legend, maybe Hopi, where at the end-time the ocean turns black. Black oil?

And "the Message" is the only positive statement about our future that I've read in a long time. I want life to be good for my children and I don't want to suffer at my death. Pretty much that's it.

I feel I have done my moral duty, to advance the message to the smartest people around  so now we can get back to penturning. Thanks for checking it out and I appreciate all your comments.

Live long and prosper...


----------



## hewunch (May 5, 2010)

Since theology is all but banned from the site, I will simply say. No and No.


----------



## Mark (May 5, 2010)

If I were an ET, I certainly wouldn't visit Earth. Upon arrival, I'm picked up by Homeland Security and held in order to decide whether I'm a threat or not. 

and, That's if I'm lucky and not shot upon landing, dissected and thrown on Craig's List - within an hour of arriving. 

No, we are not ready for a visit from ET. Unfortunately we seem to destroy that which we do not understand. IMHO.


----------



## Wheaties (May 5, 2010)

hewunch said:


> Since theology is all but banned from the site, I will simply say. No and No.



What he said.


----------



## knifecut (May 5, 2010)

Contact would be OK, as long as they were friendly.


----------



## Glass Scratcher (May 5, 2010)

Yeah and I saw The Beatles when they toured the USSR.


----------



## cozee (May 5, 2010)

Never mind!


----------



## workinforwood (May 5, 2010)

I thought I heard that although the Universe is constantly expanding, eventually it will reach a point where it bounces back, so it all begins as 1 particle that blows out and then springs back into itself and then will blow out again creating an entire new universe. If that is true, I'm not sure how someone knows that, how many times has it happened, what happens to everything as the universe collapses back to one particle..it's confusing to my little mind.  If that is true though, then to me it would prove that there is life out there beyond us for sure.  It wouldn't make sense for there to just be one planet with life inside the original particle big bang, because the life particle would also be blown out in all directions. It's just a matter of a life particle landing in an environment where it can grow.  We know that there is life on this planet in conditions that seem impossible.  We know that single cell organisms can survive in space where they simply become dormant until they once again have a chance to be in a suitable environment, so therefore if an organism was deep inside something so that it did not burn up in an atmosphere entry, then it would grow into something over time providing the environment is suitable.  With such possibilities, it can help explain why we think of aliens as likely to look like humans, at least in the sense of being pi-peds.  It is a possibility that all life is related back to the original life particle in the big bang.  The twist is that you don't know how the environment of a different planet will affect the evolutionary chain.  You could have a planet 4 times larger than this, and so with gravity the inhabitants are 4 times larger or whatever, and the most intelligent creatures have 8 legs to deal with the strain of their immense size..who knows!  It's fun to think about all the possibilities.


----------



## rdunn12 (May 5, 2010)

bitshird said:


> Like Jeff said I can't pull one out of my rear, but I'm sure that with all there is to the Universe we have to be Extremely Arrogant to believe that the inhabitants of Earth are the only things that have been created. Dr.Stephen Hawking. may be a bit too far on the other side of the coin, but he's a hell of a lot more knowledgeable than I am and I think many of his opinions bear consideration. Nor do I doubt the story of Ezekiel's fiery wheel in in the Bible. I've lived in the deserts of Nevada and the Mountains of New Mexico and seen a lot of things that have not been explainable, (granted I think that about a quarter of the people in Alabama have been taken aboard extraterrestrial ships and given anal probes) as have many of my neighbors. But seriously if we can go into outer space, and our planet is one of the younger ones in the universe shouldn't we expect other intelligent creatures to be looking in on us?


 
Ok thats not funny,what you really should have said is a quarter of the people who LIVE IN TRAILER PARKS IN ALABAMA.And we feel the same way about people in TENNESSEE !:biggrin:


----------



## RAdams (May 5, 2010)

Big Bang particles huh? Sounds alot like creationism, which if i am not mistaken, is one half of a religious debate?!? Is this thread even within the rules of the forum still? 

I'm not trying to be a pain or anything, but when i break the rules, my threads get deleted.


----------



## rdunn12 (May 5, 2010)

RAdams said:


> Big Bang particles huh? Sounds alot like creationism, which if i am not mistaken, is one half of a religious debate?!? Is this thread even within the rules of the forum still?
> 
> I'm not trying to be a pain or anything, but when i break the rules, my threads get deleted.


 
OK WE HAVE MADE CONTACT!!  Kidding Ron!:biggrin:


----------



## cozee (May 5, 2010)

RAdams said:


> Big Bang particles huh? Sounds alot like creationism, which if i am not mistaken, is one half of a religious debate?!? Is this thread even within the rules of the forum still?
> 
> I'm not trying to be a pain or anything, but when i break the rules, my threads get deleted.




The Big Bang is a theory in itself. And one that for the most part directly opposes creationism. So mentioning the Big Bang and it's particles is really a no harm, no foul issue regarding board rules concerning religion.


----------



## RAdams (May 6, 2010)

my fault. I thought that was part of the whole debate of big bang versus GOD. Perfect example of why i should not be alowwed to have a "report" tab. Good thing i have only used it once.


----------



## randyrls (May 6, 2010)

fishlux said:


> I've always assumed that there are others out there and the fact they have not revealed themselves to us is proof of their superior intelligence.  :biggrin:



I suspect that they have a rule; "Do Not Disturb the Barbarians".

Heard a spoof on a local radio station once (on April 1st, naturally) "A huge sign has been discovered on the far side of the moon.  The sign is in an alien script, but NASA has been able to decipher it to read "Insane Asylum - No Admittance"

Oh;  Added later.  Anyone who wants a thoughtful discussion of the concept of ET, check this weekly podcast from Seth Shostak
http://radio.seti.org/


----------



## workinforwood (May 6, 2010)

I don't see any debate here about Big Bang vs God.  They could be opposing arguments or they could be the same thing.  I know I wouldn't dare to argue or even give an opinion about religion.  This is just a discussion about aliens visiting earth.  Some of us think they are out there and some do not.  It's ok to have an opinion one way or the other, it's just not ok to get heated up or worked up about which side of the fence you are on.  Aliens do not use pens either.  The use IPODS.:biggrin:


----------



## Russianwolf (May 6, 2010)

workinforwood said:


> Aliens do not use pens either.  The use IPODS.:biggrin:



POD PEOPLE!!!!! Run.


----------

